# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  dream inspiration image gallery

## wana

being human













tell me which ones that deserves not their prescence here 

*please post more images and only the best will be kept*

----------


## Oreo

I really like the 2nd, 5th, and 8th pictures. They look like great places for adventure.

----------


## Laretta

1st, 2nd, 5th (the capital of Hungary - but in a different way, with deep canyons/gorges and blimps  :wink2:  ) and 8th pictures are really great!!!

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

First and second one are nice, thanks for posting them. Being human - is this a programme about dreams?

----------


## wana

being human

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> being human



So, no?

----------


## wana

well no but cool poster though and if its supernatural it can be a good inspiration for dreams, can't it ?

----------


## wana

30 Common Dream Symbols and Their Meanings

----------


## DreamReality92

I really love the 2nd picture.

----------


## wana



----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> well no but cool poster though and if its supernatural it can be a good inspiration for dreams, can't it ?



It can.

----------


## wana



----------


## FancyRat



----------


## LbV

Really like the 6th picture in the first post, the angel with black feathered wings. So cool.

----------


## wana

THe UMBRELLA MAN WOULD BE after the transition that occured during wild

----------


## wana



----------


## tommo

Gonna post some of my paintings lol  Coz heaps of them are dream related/inspired.













Hope it helps some of you get inspired to LD!  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Gonna post some of my paintings lol  Coz heaps of them are dream related/inspired.



Wow im impressed, you painted these? digitally i assume? I like them a lot, would love to see more.

----------


## wana



----------


## wana



----------


## OpheliaBlue

the_shadow_of_the_sun_by_abiogenisis-dyszvx.jpg

----------


## tommo

> Wow im impressed, you painted these? digitally i assume? I like them a lot, would love to see more.



Woops, didn't check this thread in a while lol
Yeah I painted them digitally except for the second last one (that's a huge wall mural) and the first one; they were done with real paint.  Thanks  ::D: 
I've got a thread around here somewhere in the Artist's Corner if you wanna see more  :smiley:

----------


## melikitani

can you post it? wanna see it too  ::D:

----------


## wana

Yes post it in here

----------


## tommo

haha, ok ok!

http://www.dreamviews.com/f23/tommos...rtwork-111800/
There's not much more in there though  ::lol:: 
Another thread I have was just really old stuff, not good anymore for the most part lol

----------


## wana

why don't you make up Some more ?

----------


## wana

*AND THIS ONE'S A SPECIAL FOR OPHELIA BLUE*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh hey that looks like the same girl!

Wow she really likes fruit.

----------


## Darkmatters

.. And suddenly I'm hungry for citrus..   :Cheeky: 



Lots more by the same guy - look up Roger Dean.

----------


## tommo

> why don't you make up Some more ?



Coz I'm lazy  :smiley:

----------


## wana

darkmatters those pics are dream images or what ? i don't get a clue of what they are flying fish or maybe wooden animal ? these pics are sure very fantastical

----------


## wana



----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh I love the one with the house by the lake, wana. That's a really good representation of how vivid, even almost unnaturally vivid and LD can be. You know what I mean? Like ridiculously clear, and sparkly and bright.

Reminds me a bit of an LD I had many years ago... sigh...

----------


## wana

*now thats a giga post , happy lucids !*















maybe it'll be all for some weeks though before i post any other , with so many impressive pics

----------


## wana



----------


## tommo

> *now thats a giga post , happy lucids !*



Ah, that is a representation of what me may live in, in space one day.
Would be nice to get a feel for it in a lucid first!  ::D:

----------


## TDPUK

I made this one like 10 mins ago  :smiley:

----------


## wana



----------


## gherkin

Wow! Some really thought provoking and beautiful picutres here.

----------


## wana



----------


## wana

*A N G E L S*

----------


## WDr

"This is not a pipe"

----------


## wana



----------


## WDr



----------


## wana



----------


## wana



----------


## lucidius



----------


## wana



----------


## lucidius

[img] http://ompldr.org/vZWNrYw [/img]



source:
Magic Gateway by *jerry8448 on deviantART

----------

